# Databases > Oracle Default username/password for Oracle 8i

## JobHelper

Hello, I have just upgraded to oracle 8i ent edition. i notice that the default username/password (scott/tiger) were not working, also, system/manger and sys/change_on_install they were not working either/?
What are the default Uname/pwd in oracle 8i?

NOTE : _[This question was asked by mohammad]   _

----------


## vsrinimca

Hi everybody, 

I am also looking for the same solution...

Thanks in advance..

----------


## Jim.Anderson

it's 

system/manger 
sys/change_on_install

if you are using oracle 8i.... 

user needs to change in Oracle 9 and 10g during the installation... they are not default passwords any more ..

----------


## Jim.Anderson

Oracle 8i 8.1.6 sys change_on_install
oracle internet directory service any cn=orcladmin welcome 
oracle 7 or later - system manager 
oracle 7 or later - sys change_on_install 
oracle 7 or later any scott tiger 
oracle 8i all internal oracle

----------


## raghav_sy

hi,

we always use Scott/tiger. but let me add one intresting point to this:

Scott: was the first employee of Oracle corp.
Tiger:  was the name of his cat.

hope u will enjoy this information.

regards,
RSY

----------

